# Hello all the way from Australia!



## ilovemice101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello fellow mouse lovers!!!

My name is Chloe, I am 11 years old turn and live in Australia. I do not currently own mice, but in the future I will be able to breed and own mice, just not when I live with my perants. ( they don't like mice  :   )

I started loving mice in 2007. My parants got me 2 does for my 7th birthday. I named them Ginny and Herminie, from Harry Potter. Ginny would run up my arm, around my neck and down the other arm. I loved them a lot. Sadly, Ginny died of Pneumonia in 2010 and Herminie died soon after.

But in 2011, my brother got 2 male mice. Spot and Digger. But Digger died a few days after that. I thought they may of had a fight, but Digger had no scars on him. I thought Owen would be happy with Spot because I trained him to do the same thing as Ginny, but he didn't do it as well as Ginny.

But no, behind my back he got 2 more males. That's right. Not 1 but 2 :evil: !!!!!! I was very cross with Owen for this, because they bullied Spot. 1 of them was named Spike, but I don't think they ( my brother's friend that lives down the road and Owen) decided on a name for the other 1.

But Owen's greed got to him. Spike died in a terrible accident. Not only was he rough with his mice, but did not feed them or clean them. 1 day Mum and I were cleaning out the cage. Mum said if Owen doesn't start looking after these mice, there yours. We gave him a week, still nothing. So I adopted them.

I fed them, handled them, cleaned there cage once a week and named the no name mouse Mr. Gingy. But early this year, I woke up to find Spot out of his cage and Mr. Gingy freezing cold. I put Spot in the cage and warmed Gingy up. From then on in, I woke up every morning for 1 week with my mice freezing Cold. So I kept them in the drying cupboard, and gave them more newspaper.

Dispite my effort, Spot and Gingy sadly died a little bit later. They were older when we brought them, so they were about 2 years old when they died.

The last mouse forum I was on ( the fun mouse ) judged me because of my age. Please don't judge me. I love mice so much and hope to get to know you guys better.

I hope to get mice soon, but for now I just want to share my knolage and expirence with everyone. Hope to talk to you soon!

Chloe/Pump/Clojo


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Chloe, welcome to the site! It's full of friendly people, I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun here. I'm sorry to hear about your mice, but these things happen =(
All the best for your mousing future!


----------



## StormySkye (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Chloe, I just joined here too. Glad to see some fellow Australian mouse lovers


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Can't we get a few more New Zealanders? Hmph! Haha
Welcome


----------



## ilovemice101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I already feel loved  !


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Cordane said:


> Can't we get a few more New Zealanders? Hmph! Haha
> Welcome


Psh, I'm the only Canadian! And it's a darn big country!

Welcome! Don't worry, one should never base a person on age. I know a lot of 11 year olds that have more sense than 30 something adults.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Seafolly said:


> Cordane said:
> 
> 
> > Can't we get a few more New Zealanders? Hmph! Haha
> ...


Ok, we need some more Canadians! There's two NZ people that I know of (sugar mice and me) so you deserve a friend 

There are some youngins here, I'm 18 and there's some others around my age. - a lot of the forums I'm on (most engineering related), I'm the youngest.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm only 14 =3


----------



## ilovemice101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Seafolly said:


> Cordane said:
> 
> 
> > Can't we get a few more New Zealanders? Hmph! Haha
> ...


Thanks! I may be small but I am very responsible! Happy to be here!


----------

